# My mad Max



## Alimcbeer (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, i was just reading all your wonderful memories and tributes and felt i would like to add my own.

I lost my beautiful gsd Max on 19/04/10, he had lymphoma, and i am heartbroken. We had him for almost 8 years, but he was almost 3 when we rescued him from being locked in a garage 24/7.
He was my first gsd, and i wasnt keen on him at first, he was unpredictable and not loving at all. But as his trust in us grew and ours in him, he turned out to be the best boy ive ever had the privilege to know.

He was supposed to be my husbands dog, but he turned out to be my baby. I miss him so much, i feel lost without him. It is the little things you miss, like the teeth marks in my post, the cat being bone dry instead of dribbled on a licked to within an inch of her life!!lol 

I take comfort in the knowledge that Max was so loved, by all who knew him, we were all with him when he passed, my mom came over to be with him and my best friend, and i held him and told him i loved him.

I am considering having another, but im not sure if its too soon, i know another will never replace Max, he will always have that special place in my heart, but maybe another will help me in my grief. Maybe if you read this you could let me know how you coped with your grief and if having another gsd helped you through it.

Rest In Peace my beautiful boy.

thanks all, Ali


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh Ali I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your Max. I am typing this with tears in my eyes after reading your story. From my own personal experience it took me over 3 years before I could bring myself to find another best friend after the loss(es) of my Holly and Misha. I swore I would never put myself in that situation again and held strong for so long but life to me isn't worth it without our canine companions. Although I do not know you and this is just a typed message from a stranger, my thoughts are with you in this deeply sad time. May time ease your pain, Rest In Peace dear Max.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Ali,

Thanks for telling us about your dear Max-the memories you built together are so real!

Regarding getting another dog-everybody is different. Actually, I married into a family with a standard schnauzer and I took her death hard. Because she had multiple ailments, we knew that sometime we would have to euthanize her. While dreading this step, I began to look at GSD rescue websites and found my beautiful boy. I was saying goodbye and hello almost at the same time. He came home with us three months after we lost our schnauzer.

take it easy,
MJ


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm the odd one in the crowd. I got Drake the very day I had Link put down. It was completely spontaneous but I couldn't bear to be in that house without a distraction. He was not 2 when I had to have him put down and I took it so hard, I didn't know what to do. I went to look at litters and found a little fuzz ball that licked my tears. Then he went tearing off and almost jumped off of a 6' wall. He had everything I wanted, sympathy and spunk! I'll never forget that drive home, those little eyes looking at me and my swollen eyes looking at him. He helped me to heal, he helped me overcome, and he still is.

I'm so sorry about your Max, he sounds like he was a special boy. Somehow, I think the rescues know what you've done for them and they pay you back ten-fold in loyalty. Follow your heart, only you will know when the time is right.
:rip: Max
Through tears, you made me laugh when talking about the cat. It just struck my funny bone, Max must have been a character.


----------



## Alimcbeer (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh guys thank you so much for your lovelly replies, ive decided im goin to wait just a while before looking for my new boy, but i cant be without one. Its so comforting to know im not being ''daft'' everytime i cry for him and the silly things i miss from him. 
The cats miss him too, they cant believe they have food left if they dont eat it fast enough!! This has helped me so much, and i really appreciate it, thank you, and love to you all, in the good times, and the bad, Ali xx


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I well never ever forget any of my dogs, The love I have for my pets is unreal. I went out and got Tony 2 days after putting Beno down. He did not "replace" Beno, it's just that I have to have a dog in my life. And I now love Tony just as much as my other dogs. The one thing I can say is, I give Tony more hugs (whether he wants them or not) than I did any of my other dogs. I feel I am hugging them all...


----------



## Elissa (Nov 15, 2001)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss...I am going through the same thing with my 8.5 year old male, Wilson. I am awaiting his results, but we are sure it is lymphoma...his lymph nodes in his neck and hind legs are swollen and all the blood work came back clean with no infection as well as a negative lymes. I am faced with determing protocol and I am so sad and scared. May I ask how you proceeded with treatment?


----------



## kathy (Nov 9, 2004)

go play and rake out our furry friend


Alimcbeer said:


> Hi everyone, i was just reading all your wonderful memories and tributes and felt i would like to add my own.
> 
> I lost my beautiful gsd Max on 19/04/10, he had lymphoma, and i am heartbroken. We had him for almost 8 years, but he was almost 3 when we rescued him from being locked in a garage 24/7.
> He was my first gsd, and i wasnt keen on him at first, he was unpredictable and not loving at all. But as his trust in us grew and ours in him, he turned out to be the best boy ive ever had the privilege to know.
> ...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Ali -

I'm so sorry for the loss of your boy. When Ray first passed away, at the age of 8, I didn't know how long it would take before I was ready to start looking for a new GSD and I almost felt guilty even thinking about it - almost like I was somehow betraying Ray. But it was so quiet in the house with only my husband and I, I knew it wouldn't be long before we at least started to look. About a month and a half after Ray left us, we welcomed Kaiser home.

I knew there was no way that a new GSD could ever take the place of Ray - and he shouldn't. But I do believe that each dog that comes into our lives occupies their own place in our heart. There's no "right" or "wrong" time to bring a new dog into your life. It's definitely an individual decision. I knew my heart was big enough for another GSD and I knew Ray would've understood and approved - just like Max will understand and approve when the time is right for you. aw:


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

If You have no other dog now, I think You need another.
A new dog is a new challenge. A new life can help You to pass thru the bad times You have.
You will never forget Your Max, but if You have a new dog to care, You will have new problems to solve, a fresh mind to teach and a new furry heart to love.


----------



## Alimcbeer (Apr 27, 2010)

hey Elissa, how are you doing? im sorry i havent been on here in a while, i found it too hard at times. We tried steroid treatment for Max, but it didnt work for him. I have spoken to a few people whose pets have had the same condition and its never been a good outcome unfortunately. I was sorry to read about Wilson, what did the test results show? I hope your ok, with love, Ali x


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

So sorry.  Hate reading about any pet passing... especially a Max. Another sweet puppy can cure your aching heart.


----------



## Alimcbeer (Apr 27, 2010)

hey guys, well i wanted to let you all know, i have adopted a new puppy!! i just couldnt be without a shepherd in my life, and we bought Ted home 3 weeks ago! he can never replace Max, but he has his own place in my heart, and hes adorable. From the moment i saw his picture i knew he was the one for us. Hes a little terror lol but i know Max would have loved him. he was actually born 3 days after Max passed away, and i think us having him was meant to be. So thank you all again for your kind words, i will try to post some pics of Ted as soon as i work out how to do it lol xx


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your Max 

I am happy that you found another puppy to love, congrats to you.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I am so glad you felt ready to open your heart to another dog. It is true, you can never replace your beautiful boy, Max, but you can make room in your heart for another. Best wishes to you and your new boy, Ted. May you have many wonderful years together!!


----------



## Alimcbeer (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks all i put some pics of ted in the gallery, Ali


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ted is the cutest thing! 

I love him! :wub:

I want him! 

I'll take him!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

"Maxey" dogs are always hard to let go of ... our Max was 14 when he passed of cancer. He and my son grew up together, they were in separable. The last few weeks were heart wrenching following surgery to remove a tumor in his chest. I almost prayed for God to take him and then one morning he was gone. A few weeks later, along comes DJ to fill the void Max left behind. I think it was Gods way of easing a difficult time for our family. We have always had Shepherds in our lives ..... Love that new puppy like there's no tomorrow !!! :hug:


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I cried reading about Max and I am very sorry for your loss.
And Ted is sooooooooo cute congrats!!!!!!!
I just want to hug him..lololol

Congratualtions on your new addition to your family!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very very sorry to hear this. It so unfortunate that their lives are so short.

Only you know when the time is right for another. Max would love to know that you gave another deserving dog a home tho. It would be a fine testament to his character that you would continue with this wonderful breed and offer your home to another.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh, what a little fuzz ball, he's precious! :wub: Link, the boy I lost was a coat and Ted's little face looks so much like his did as a pup, it made me cry. Enjoy him, I'm glad you found another to love. Take it from me, he'll keep you busy but won't erase the memories of your beloved Max, he'll help to heal your broken heart. Best of luck with him and may you have many wonderful years together.


----------

